# SA singer on America's Got Talent



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

Not my story, but I found this inspirational:






Sorry if it was posted before.


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

Saw this the other day.
Makes me feel really proud of her for some reason. 
Really inspirational.


----------



## applefan68001 (Jul 16, 2014)

I think she has more of a panic anxiety disorder. Not SAD.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

I saw that on TV. Good for her! I admit I shed a tear myself.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

I was going to make a thread about this a while ago, but yours has the same exact message, so I'll just bump yours.

I saw another performer on American Idol who had what seems like social anxiety. He talks about it in the beginning of the video before they show him perform.

Not only did he make it past that current round, but he made it to the top 3 and somehow lost. There are videos up of him performing at The White House. It just shows that there's nowhere you can't go if you refuse to let anxiety stop you.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

these shows are all completely fake. neither of these people probably have any form of diagnosed anxiety disorders. you have to go through multiple auditions to even sing in front of the judges for american idol. and if you've made it to that point in the show they give you a background story. one of my coworkers had a boyfriend who was on american idol the same year as ruben stutter and went pretty far but then got kicked off because he went to a night club which your not allowed to do while your in the comp. his story was that he and his children were abandoned by their mother and he was a struggling father of two. even though he had no children. i forget his name right now he was a black guy during the season with ruben stutter. i also had an ex that auditioned for american idol and she didnt even met the judges she sang infornt of two random people and was denied. the choose you based on personality and stage presence and your ability to sell you fake story. i can only assume the same goes for got talent

TL;DR this is complete bologna


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

sirbey said:


> these shows are all completely fake. neither of these people probably have any form of diagnosed anxiety disorders. you have to go through multiple auditions to even sing in front of the judges for american idol. and if you've made it to that point in the show they give you a background story. one of my coworkers had a boyfriend who was on american idol the same year as ruben stutter and went pretty far but then got kicked off because he went to a night club which your not allowed to do while your in the comp. his story was that he and his children were abandoned by their mother and he was a struggling father of two. even though he had no children. i forget his name right now he was a black guy during the season with ruben stutter. i also had an ex that auditioned for american idol and she didnt even met the judges she sang infornt of two random people and was denied. the choose you based on personality and stage presence and your ability to sell you fake story. i can only assume the same goes for got talent
> 
> TL;DR this is complete bologna


I believe just about everything you said. I've even heard some of it myself. However, I still believe this guy's story. There are people on this forum who can tell you that a presentation-setting, where they're facing a group of people, causes absolutely no problem for them. However, when they're in a conversation one-on-one, that's when their anxiety really comes out. Also, this guy didn't really have much of a story. Considering he made it to the finals, the only "story" he had was that his anxiety almost kept him from continuing? I guess another thing to take into account is that, from this point on, he got to see his competition, and he had to perform while being watched by them.

So yeah, you could be right, but the reasons you brought up don't really mean this story could be fake.


----------



## Melodic (Apr 16, 2009)

Without knowing any more context, the girl's story on Got Talent jumps out to me as overly fantasised and exaggerated to the point it is almost unbelievable. Her sob story was clearly the reason she got such overwhelming praise because her singing was not that impressive. I'm sure if she was such a great deserving singer, she could have auditioned without needing to explain her sob story and instead get by purely on amazing talent- isn't that what a talent show is about? And then perhaps reveal her situation down the track if it was relevant at the time? That would be much more impressive and believable. Not saying it is completely her fault for manipulating the audience; obviously producers hone in and even fabricate such stories in order to make it more emotionally addictive to pull more viewers. Just saying, take certain things like these with a grain of salt.

As for the guy, it is a bit more believable that in that video, he is momentarily discussing a sense of anxiety he felt about getting on the plane. It sounds far less attention seeking or any way to garner any sense of pity, so I would be more believing that he suffers from a mild-moderate anxiety that he is able to overcome to his own benefit. Can't make a proper judgment though because I can't find his audition video to understand the context. It is just far less sensationalised and he has less to gain - seems more like it was just relevant for him to talk about at the time.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Always take the 'sob stories' on these shows with a grain of salt. Especially something like this where you can get away with exaggerating how bad it really is. A lot of people feel the need to have a sob story in order to keep them in contention. Most people who have SEVERE social anxiety would NEVER be on a show like this...I don't care how much medication they take or how much they psyche themselves up. Just strolling out on stage and performing in front of hundreds of people with no previous stage experience would be impossible.


If you watch the show, just about every single contestant that made it through either has a sob story or some 'cute' story to appeal to viewers.


Edit: I should have just typed that I agree to the post above mine, but whatev.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

AntiAnxiety said:


> I believe just about everything you said. I've even heard some of it myself. However, I still believe this guy's story. There are people on this forum who can tell you that a presentation-setting, where they're facing a group of people, causes absolutely no problem for them. However, when they're in a conversation one-on-one, that's when their anxiety really comes out. Also, this guy didn't really have much of a story. Considering he made it to the finals, the only "story" he had was that his anxiety almost kept him from continuing? I guess another thing to take into account is that, from this point on, he got to see his competition, and he had to perform while being watched by them.
> 
> So yeah, you could be right, but the reasons you brought up don't really mean this story could be fake.


i actually didnt even watch the video


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Melodic said:


> Without knowing any more context, the girl's story on Got Talent jumps out to me as overly fantasised and exaggerated to the point it is almost unbelievable. Her sob story was clearly the reason she got such overwhelming praise because her singing was not that impressive. I'm sure if she was such a great deserving singer, she could have auditioned without needing to explain her sob story and instead get by purely on amazing talent- isn't that what a talent show is about? And then perhaps reveal her situation down the track if it was relevant at the time? That would be much more impressive and believable. Not saying it is completely her fault for manipulating the audience; obviously producers hone in and even fabricate such stories in order to make it more emotionally addictive to pull more viewers. Just saying, take certain things like these with a grain of salt.
> 
> As for the guy, it is a bit more believable that in that video, he is momentarily discussing a sense of anxiety he felt about getting on the plane. It sounds far less attention seeking or any way to garner any sense of pity, so I would be more believing that he suffers from a mild-moderate anxiety that he is able to overcome to his own benefit. Can't make a proper judgment though because I can't find his audition video to understand the context. It is just far less sensationalised and he has less to gain - seems more like it was just relevant for him to talk about at the time.


Yeah, I mean, there was something just more genuine about the guy.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

horrible cover tho

yeh, we get it, u wanna show off your vocal range in as little time as possible, but it sounds stupid, and u aint no whitney 

all folksy guitar playing girls cover hallelujah why tho why


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

It doesn't sound like she has social anxiety, exactly. Even if she does, I hate these stupid sob stories on these talent shows, just get the damn audition over with and stop f***ing crying.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Slytherclaw said:


> It doesn't sound like she has social anxiety, exactly. *Even if she does, I hate these stupid sob stories on these talent shows, just get the damn audition over with and stop f***ing crying*.


Agreed.

This is the reason I don't like watching these shows. Another thing that really pisses me off is when people cry when they get through. I don't get why people cry when they are happy.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

I understand what some of you are trying to say. But I think the point the op and others are trying to make is that anxiety issues don't have to keep you from pursuing your goals. You can still work toward what you want in life. That doesn't mean it will be easy or happen overnight, it will definitely take time and work. But you can still try even while you're dealing with sa and other mental health problems. That is all.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

how could they tell the whole world that I cant even dream of telling my family about my sa and depression


----------

